# סקר: חתונה ערב לפני חג גדול, כן או לא?



## 4 בבוקר לא נרדמת (22/3/13)

סקר: חתונה ערב לפני חג גדול, כן או לא? 
לאור שיחות שניהלתי היום, רציתי לדעת, האם אתן הייתן עושות אירוע כזה? אירוע למשל ערב לפני ליל הסדר, או ערב לפני ראש השנה או יום כיפור?
אותו דבר אני שואלת אתכן בתור אורחות, האם הייתן הולכות לחתונה כזאת?

בתור אורחת יצא לי כמה פעמים להיות בחתונה יום לפני יום כיפור, יום לפני ערב סוכות (אצלנו במשפחה תמיד מארחים בסוכות), זה היה קצת סיפור, כי צריך להתארגן לחג וכל זה. לגבי האם לעשות אירוע לפני חגים, אני לא הייתי עושה כזה דבר, אני רוצה שהאורחים שלי יבואו בשיא הכיף.

השאלה מופנית גם לגברים.


----------



## ronitvas (22/3/13)

כאורחת 
הייתי מעדיפה ערב לפני לא וערב אחרי כן....
ערב לפני, כשמארחים זה פחות נוח....
כמה ימים לפני או אחרי זה ממש בסדר מבחינתי.


----------



## moshavnikit (22/3/13)

לפני כיפור נשמע לי מבאס. 
התחתנתי יום אחרי כיפור וזה יצא נורא מוצלח, כיף ורגוע למרות כמה מחאות שנשמעו כשקבענו את התאריך.. זה היה פשוט מושלם מהבחינה הזו והייתי ממליצה לכולם. 
יום לפני חגים גדולים זה תיק למארחים, אבל לאחרים זה פשוט כמו אירוע ביום חמישי..


----------



## American Starfish (22/3/13)

החתונה שלי בערב שבועות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
הרעיון המקורי היה להתחתן ביוני, בתאריך בו נפגשנו. זה יוצא שישי, אז חשבנו על הרעיון והתחלנו להתלהב מחתונת שישי בצהריים.
בשלב מסוים הבנו שביוני יהיה חם מדי בצהריים, והמקום הציע לנו להתחתן במאי- ספציפית בערב שבועות, שתהיה גם חתונת צהריים.
בהתחלה כשהציעו לנו את התאריך, קצת התלבטנו- חשבו שאולי אנשים יהיו בחו"ל, או בדרך לארוחות חג...
אבל הבנו שמי שבאמת חשוב לנו, כמובן יבוא!
וככה יוצא לנו לעשות סוג של ארוחת חג, עם תפריט חלבי מהמם כמו שתמיד רציתי! (ואני לא צמחונית, פשוט אוהבת חלב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ובכלל, כל העניין של ערב חג מרגיש מאוד חגיגי...
(אמא שלי פינטזה על ערמות חציר, אבל אמרתי לה שאין מצב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## haych (22/3/13)

אנחנו מתחתנים יום לפני ערב סוכות 
רצינו להתחתן ביום חמישי בחודש ספטמבר. הבעיה שכל ימי החמישי יוצאים בחגים, למעט יום לפני ערב כיפור. אני הייתי בעד, הבחור היה נגד. להפתעתי, ההורים המסורתיים והקפדנים שלו אמרו שמבחינתם זה בסדר גמור יום לפני כיפור, ושהם לא חושבים שהאורחים שלהם לא יגיעו. בגלל שלא הרגשנו לגמרי בנוח עם התאריך, התפשרנו במכוון על יום לפני ערב חג-כדי שלמחרת יהיה חופש. ככה שאנחנו מתחתנים באמצ"ש, אבל עדיין לא יהיה לאורחים את הלחץ של לחזור מוקדם. 
לדעתי, למרות שיש הכנות לחג והכל, זה לא אמור להפריע לאורחים בגלל שבסה"כ לא מדובר במספר גדול של שעות, וגם מדובר בשעות הערב המאוחרות.
קבענו את התאריך כ-10 חודשים מראש. מה שאותי הטריד היה שאנשים ינצלו את חוה"מ כדי לטוס לחו"ל. לכן עדכנו את המשפחה והחברים בתאריך והדגשנו שמדובר ביום לפני ערב סוכות. מי שיחליט לטוס בתאריך הזה זה מישהו שכנראה לא מספיק חשוב לו להיות בחתונה, ואין לי שום בעיה עם זה שמי שלא רוצה לא יבוא.


----------



## פרילי 86 (22/3/13)

גם אנחנו בערב לפני סוכות! 
17 לספטמבר, זה ה-תאריך 
סתם, באמת אנחנו היינו בדיוק באותו מצב, ועשינו בדיוק אותה החלטה.
אני מניחה שערב לפני פסח או ראש השנה היה יותר מרתיע אותי, אבל בגלל שאצלנו סוכות הוא לא חג מאוד גדול, זה היה נראה לנו התאריך הכי טוב בספטמבר.


----------



## coffeetoffy (22/3/13)

גם אני גם אני


----------



## simplicity83 (22/3/13)

אנחנו מוזמנים לחתונה יום לפני ליל הסדר... 
וכאילו שזה לא מספיק, קבלת הפנים מתחילה ב 16:30... 
האמת שאנחנו בחופש אז באופן אישי זה לא מפריע לנו אבל אני חושבת שלרוב האנשים יום לפני חג זה לא נוח.
בעיקר למי שעוד מנקה ואני לא רוצה לחשוב איך מסתדר מי שמארח.. ההורים שלי מבשלים ומכינים ימים לפני..
בקיצור נשמע לי מתכון לאורחים מתמרמרים עם ראש עמוס.


----------



## 4 בבוקר לא נרדמת (22/3/13)

זה בהחלט מבאס ולא נוח, כי יש עוד מלא גם עם 
ילדים, ובשעה כזאת קצת קשה לתמרן.


----------



## Bobbachka (22/3/13)

לי אישית זה לא מפריע... 
אני מוזמנת לחתונה ערב לפני ערב כיפור וממש לא הרמתי גבה.

יתכן וכשאתחיל לארח בחגים, ארגיש קצת יותר לחוצה, אבל אני מאמינה שהכל עניין של סידור לו"ז נכון וסדר עדיפויות כמובן.
לא שופטת בחירה של זוגות, אלו השיקולים שלהם.


----------



## Ruby Gem (22/3/13)

לי אישית זה לא מפריע 
אבל לאנשים שמארחים זה יכול להיות לא נוח.

בהתחלה חשבנו להתחתן בספטמבר, אבל שקלטנו שכל ספמטבר זה חגים, החלטנו להעביר לאוקטובר.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/3/13)

אז ככה 
אנחנו היינו מוזמנים לחתונה שהתקיימה ערב לפני ערב סוכות. 
דווקא במקרה באותו חג אנחנו אירחנו את שתי המשפחות שלנו - גם את הצד שלי וגם את הצד שלו לארוחת החג והיה בסדר גמור.
זה גם היה בערך שבועיים וחצי לפני החתונה שלנו.  
האירוח עבר בסדר גמור. אמנם אמא שלי, חמותי והאחיות שלנו, הביאו כל אחת משהו - אבל גם אנחנו בישלנו די הרבה אוכל והכנתי סלטים וגם הייתי צריכה לנקות את הבית. לי זה פחות שינה, כי גם ככה זה היה יום שעבדתי בו - וביום שבו אני עובדת, בגלל שאני עובדת הרבה שעות, גם ככה אני לא מספיקה לעשות הרבה. 

אני חושבת שגם יש הבדל בין ערבי החג. ערב לפני ערב ליל הסדר נראה לי קשה יותר לתמרן וכך גם ערב לפני ערב ראש השנה. אלו חגים "גדולים" יותר - שהארוחה בהם יותר משמעותית. 
בנוסף, לפני ליל הסדר יש הרבה ניקיונות והכנות שצריך לסיים. דתיים עושים גם "בדיקת חמץ" ולכן צריכים להיות בבית וכו'. 

אם להיות מציאותיים - סביר להניח שיהיה לאורחים יותר קשה להתארגן לחתונות לפני שני ערבי החג הגדולים האלו שיש לקראתם באופן בסיסי יותר הכנות. 
מי שחשוב לו בכל מקרה יגיע- אבל צריך אולי כן לקחת בחשבון שאורחים רחוקים יותר, יש סיכוי שפחות יגיעו בשל הצורך להתארגן. 
אבל סביר להניח שמי שלא יגיע - יהיו באמת אורחים רחוקים יותר שהזוג פחות חשוב להם.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (22/3/13)

הייתי באירוע יום לפני ערב ראש השנה 
חברה ממש טובה התחתנה ערב לפני ראש השנה (ב-2012).
חברה נוספת מ"החבורה" ואני נאלצנו לדחות את הטיסה שלנו ביומיים בגלל זה.
כשסוגרים יום לפני ערב חג, במיוחד בתקופת חגים שיוצאים עם מלא חופשים מהעבודה/לימודים אנשים מנצלים את זה לטיסות.
היו באמת כמה שלא נכחו בחתונה עקב טיסות שסגרו הרבה זמן מראש...

אני ידעתי שאני אהיה בחתונה ולכן שיניתי את התאריכים...

זה אולי תאריכים נוחים למי שלא מארח אצלו (ולא טס חח), אבל למי שכן מארח זה יכול להיות מעט בעייתי..

אבל בשורה תחתונה - כמעט כל תאריך יהיה לא נוח למישהו. 
אז הזוג בסופו של דבר צריך לקבוע תאריך שנראה לו וזהו...


----------



## אל ה (22/3/13)

אני דווקא אוהבת חתונות לפני חגים 
בעיקר משתי סיבות:
1. אני כבר בראש של חופש. ולא חושבת שמחא אני צריכה לקום מוקדם וכאלה...
2. לקראת החג גם ככה אני קונה בגדים חדשים והולכת לספר ועושה מני פדי וזה משתלב יופי עם החתונה


----------



## coffeetoffy (22/3/13)

אני עושה יום לפני ערב סוכות 
קודם כל כי בספטמבר אין ימי חמישי פנויים, ודבר שני כי קיבלנו מחיר אמצ"ש למרות האפקט של חמישי. 
קיבלנו תגובות חיוביות, למעט העובדה שכבר כמה חברים קרובים יודעים שהם בארה"ב/מקסיקו בזמן האירוע- וזה החסרון היחיד. 
שמעתי על די הרבה חתונות יום לפני ערב חג, ולי אישית זה לא מפריע.


----------



## haych (23/3/13)

יהיו ימבה קרדיטים! 
ואיזה כייף לכם שקיבלתם תעריף אמצ"ש, אני אפילו לא העלתי על דעתי שזה יעלה כמו יום חמישי, וחטפתי כאפה כשגיליתי שכן..


----------



## שרון ל 1 (23/3/13)

נורא תלוי מי הקהל של האירוע 
אם רוב הקהל דתי, שומר מסורת, או אמהוץ שמארחות תמיד בחגים, אולי לא הייתי עושה.
אבל אם הקהל הוא סטודנטים צעירים, משפחות צעירות, חילוניות... למה לא? אין לזה שום משמעות, להיפך.
כמו שנכתב פה באחת התגובות, זה עוד יום חמישי, ועוד סיבה למסיבה...


----------

